# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Importamos Gallina, Pollos - Buscamos distribuidores en todo el pais

## avicolasp

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,Temas similares: Artículo: Feria de agricultura reunirá a 70 productores de todo el país Artículo: Agroideas cofinanció planes de negocio de 9.500 agricultores de todo el país Mi gallina desconocida. Que tipo de gallina es? Raza? Edad? Artículo: Crianza de pollos creció 7% en el 2012 en el país REQUERIMOS DISTRIBUIDORES PARA PULPA DE CAMU CAMU EN TODO EL PAÍS

----------


## Gustavo Ferrer Tafur Samaniego

necesito comprar gallinas ponedoras

----------


## Benj@min_Fr@ncia

Hola, Vendemos módulos de matadero a los estándares franceses   
Herramienta de producción:  
1 => 50 a 60 aves / hora
--- 2 => 60 a 100 aves de corral / hora
--- 3 => 100 a 150 aves de corral / hora equipadas con climatización - aircon.  
Atentamente,

----------


## limp21

cuanto esta el precio de las gallinas ponedoras y doble pecho

----------

